# MS Excel - Spalte auf Dopplung prüfen?



## Hattrix (20. April 2007)

Hallo,

und zwar habe ich in einer Excel-Tabelle viele Datensätze.

Es kann dadurch vorkommen, dass Datensätze doppelt vorhanden sind. Wie kann ich nach doppelten Einträgen suchen lassen und ggf. einer der beiden löschen?


----------



## Leola13 (20. April 2007)

Hai,

kommt darauf an wie deine Tabelle aufgebaut ist und wieviel datensätze vorhanden sind.

Einfache Lösung : Daten - Filter - Spezialfilter - Keine Duplikate
Alternativ            : Sortieren und mit einer Wenn Abfrage die doppelten Markieren und ggf. löschen
Alternativ            :  Makro
Alternativ            . über eine Sverweis

Poste doch mal eine Beispieldatei.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Hattrix (20. April 2007)

Einfaches Beispiel:

Bernd - 24 Jahre
Olaf  - 25 Jahre
Gunter - 24 Jahre

3 Spalten:
Name, Zweitname, Alter

Und jetzt soll abgefragt werden nach Jahren. Dabei sollen Bernd oder Gunter angeziegt werden, dass beide 24 Jahre sind! So dass ich einen von beiden manuell löschen kann!


----------

